# poor gas mileage



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

2016 Cruze Premier 1.4T.

Very poor mileage. I drive a good combo of Highway and City
Roughly 12700kmon the odometer. Average since have had the Car is 9.5liters/100km (24.75mpg US.
Last 500km driven is at 12 liters/100km (19.6mpg US), physically verified with mileage driven and fuel used.
Dealer is perplexed, said they don't have a procedure to deal with such an issue. The service manager sent an email to GM, will see what the come back with.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a question or two.

Average speed? Do you drive aggressively? What combination of driving? AC? If you have the AC on a certain setting, it won't auto stop at lights. If you're a manual, you don't get that auto stop already. Do you remote start it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow that is rough. I have a Gen 1, drive like there's no tomorrow  and get 25.1 avg. (If you're from my insurance company, Just kidding :th_angelsmiley4


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I've noticed this too. Right when I got back in town I had to get the recall done and I also got a new job closer to my university so I'm driving really short distances now. Like 40-50/week. On the one hand I'll now fill up every 3 or 4 weeks now


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cold weather, short trip driving, like errands within 1-5 miles of home, I get like 24-25 mpg. I think the 30 mpg rating is a little optimistic - at least, in my city driving. 

Get it out on the highway and keep it below 70, and you can touch 40 easily.

Strangely, my 2012 1.4T with a manual almost never dipped below 30 even with the same driving and similar shift patterns.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Premier is automatic only. Are you using the remote start feature? If so stop using this and watch your MPG rise dramatically.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

No I don't use the autostart very much. Also this is one of two cars we have. 2016 Malibu with the 1.5T is phenomenal on fuel consumption no issues with that car. The dealer questioned my driving style and I mentioned to them the previous car was a 2013 Cadillac ATS and I was getting better fuel mileage from that car than the Cruze, roughly same driving patterns as far as distances, city and highway combo. This last week weather a little warmer so start/stop working again averaging about 10 liters/100km, mostly highway driving. Still not the economy I was expecting, especially with what the Malibu has shown. Will see what the dealer gets back with.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ziggy55 said:


> No I don't use the autostart very much. Also this is one of two cars we have. 2016 Malibu with the 1.5T is phenomenal on fuel consumption no issues with that car. The dealer questioned my driving style and I mentioned to them the previous car was a 2013 Cadillac ATS and I was getting better fuel mileage from that car than the Cruze, roughly same driving patterns as far as distances, city and highway combo. This last week weather a little warmer so start/stop working again averaging about 10 liters/100km, mostly highway driving. Still not the economy I was expecting, especially with what the Malibu has shown. Will see what the dealer gets back with.


That is interesting. They are essentially the same engine (Malibu is slightly longer stroke). Does the transmission behavior seem drastically different between the two?


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

For what it is worth, i have a 2016 premier and live in canada. The auto start ran for about 2 days so far and hasnt since being -11 or so. On the highway my car is doing 5.8-6.0 per 100 at 103-105 kph and the tank average is a 7.6 per 100 with city and highway. This is while using the heated steering wheel and butt warmer. 400 km or so on the tank and only 900 km on the car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigredgto (Mar 20, 2013)

I drive my 2016 Premier Cruze like I stole it, averaging 17-19MPG on most tanks (90% city driving). That includes pedal to the floor acceleration under most conditions, on a car with 4,500 miles - using the remote start frequently.

Under the exact same driving conditions, my 2013 Cruze 1LT w/ 6-speed manual would average 22-24mpg (90% city driving).


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

No the drive on the Malibu and cruze are completely different. The engine is much torquer on the Malibu. Dealer still waiting for an answer from GM. Sorry to say really disappointed in this.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

Got no where with dealer so far, they have been wasting my time. Called GM service line they are on the case.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

What do you expect the dealer to do? You're driving the Cruze the exact same way you drive the Malibu. Normally not an issue, but you're expecting a smaller motor to accelerate you at the same rate as your old Cadillac or your current Malibu, and it's working harder to do that, thereby using more fuel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

EricSmit said:


> What do you expect the dealer to do? You're driving the Cruze the exact same way you drive the Malibu. Normally not an issue, but you're expecting a smaller motor to accelerate you at the same rate as your old Cadillac or your current Malibu, and it's working harder to do that, thereby using more fuel.


The 1.5T Malibu should, theoretically, return very similar MPG to the Cruze, should it not? They're similar curb weights and power to weight levels.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> The 1.5T Malibu should, theoretically, return very similar MPG to the Cruze, should it not? They're similar curb weights and power to weight levels.


1.5T Malibu returns similar mileage to the Cruze, yes, but I think he's driving the Cruze more aggressively to return the same performance as his other/old vehicles. The Malibu does have a slightly beefier bottom end.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

My 2016 premier was seeing 5.7-5.9 liters per 100 at 103 kph on the highway. This was done in -10 Celsius
Weather.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> What do you expect the dealer to do? You're driving the Cruze the exact same way you drive the Malibu. Normally not an issue, but you're expecting a smaller motor to accelerate you at the same rate as your old Cadillac or your current Malibu, and it's working harder to do that, thereby using more fuel.


I expect them to take this seriously, not just brush it off and have a dumbfounded look and not gave a dam. GM customer service was not happy the way the dealer has handled this so far.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

Boostpatrol said:


> My 2016 premier was seeing 5.7-5.9 liters per 100 at 103 kph on the highway. This was done in -10 Celsius
> Weather.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This is what I'm expecting to get as mileage.


----------



## Red14Cruze (Mar 9, 2017)

Check tire pressure, If it is too low it can cause lower fuel mileage. Usually nothing extreme, but could be a contributing factor. Other things have been said already, cold weather, using the AC, short stop and go trips etc. Id recommend going out on the highway and see what you average.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Just to add to everyone else's great advise, my gas mileage took a dump when I installed my winter tires on the car. I went from a combined city/highway of 7.5L/100km to 8.2 

My understanding is that this is because the rubber is much softer and rolling resistance is high compared to the OEM tires.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

90 plus degrees for the next 5 days here in Southern California and the hesitation has started already. Bring on the spring/summer 89 octane. MPG has never been an issue with my CRUZE, very forgiving car!


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

ziggy55 said:


> 2016 Cruze Premier 1.4T.
> 
> Very poor mileage. I drive a good combo of Highway and City
> Roughly 12700kmon the odometer. Average since have had the Car is 9.5liters/100km (24.75mpg US.
> ...


I would set the screen to instant fuel consumption and watch what happens during the driving. You could adapt your driving style according the readings displayed. I do it and can see that hard accelerations and cold weather take a big toll on the fuel economy.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

Now I'm being dicked around by GM Customer Service. The customer service rep taking care of my file has assured me that he would had an answer of how to proceed by last Friday. Called him today and no answer, another rep. told me that they are experience high amounts of calls and that my rep has not had time to verify with the dealer the situation. I told them if they are busy with their problems to hire more people. Seriously disappointed in the way this is being dealt with. Maybe I should stop my payments and cut the insurance and dump the car on the dealers lot, I'm sure that will get their attention. What a serious disappointment.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

See if our Chevy Customer Care reps here can provide assistance. They seem be be better staffed than the phone line customer care. PM their account, Chevy Customer Care.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

Will do thanks!


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm not sure what went on but I took my Cruze outside Texas to New Mexico, Arizona, and Las Vegas and I peaked my 25 mile avg at 57.9 mpg and 50 mile avg at 50 mpg. Total trip avg was just under 40mpg going up and down elevation


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Could very well be.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

So far there has been no resolution. Since I am from Canada, this forums Customer Care can't do much but they will try to make sure more people are alerted.
GM customer care Canada is still looking into this. No call from dealer or GM. Myself calling in to get/see if there are any updates. This really sucks can't believe they have such poor customer service.
Seriously I have never met a bunch of disorganized and confused bunch (dealer ad GM) to handle a simple request as excessive fuel consumption. They really get a 0 in customer service from me that's for sure. If there is an issue finally found do you think they will refund me fuel costs?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

2014 2LT and I only drive about 15 miles daily so I only get 350-400 miles per tank, avg 25-27 mpg


----------



## NuMatt21114 (Mar 20, 2017)

New to the forum here. Picked up a very lightly used 2014 LTZ RS 2 weeks ago. I drive 100 miles a day, 90% highway. I barely got 28 mpg the first week. I drove the same as I have in the past, probably slightly aggressive, but not terribly so. Last weekend installed the Trifecta tune for stock setup. Also adjusted my plug gap from ~.22 to .35 as found in a thread here on the forum. Aside from a few times when I gave the tune a little workout, I mostly drove very conservative in an attempt to get my mileage up. After another week, I was only able to get it up to 29.3 at the very most, and when I parked it tonight it sat at 28.9. I'm a bit disappointed as I thought it was rated for 38 highway. My old car, 2009 Dodge Caliber, was rated at 27 highway and I consistently averaged 30. This was supposed to be an improvement, and yet even with the Trifecta tune which reports up to 4mpg increase, in still falling 10mpg below the rated mileage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

what kind of driving do you do? how's your valve cover?


----------



## NuMatt21114 (Mar 20, 2017)

About 100 miles/day, 90% highway, assertive but not necessarily aggressive usually. The valve cover, like the rest of the engine bay, is pretty much spotless.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

So I get a call from the GM customer service person on the file because I left a crap load of messages asking where they are at with this file. I even escalated to a manager.
Currently they have no resolution and have no clue on how to proceed. They told me they have two teams working on this, blah, blah, bah. So far no call on what will be done. Since I have complained about the fuel consumption the car has not been verified or checked by GM or any dealer and they seem to be completely lost on how to resolve such an issue or even have a procedure on how to proceed to resolve such an issue. They even questioned me why I was contacting the customer service people on this forum. Seriously. Sorry guys garbage car, garbage company, garbage customer service. GM never again.


----------



## vinylbros (Apr 4, 2017)

I've got a HEAVY foot and still get about 25 in town. Strange


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

From what I was told by an insider is that manufacturers stay away from fuel consumption complaints as much as possible, as they would like to avoid KIA/HYUNDAI type issues on false figures.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sending official formal notice on Monday to both GM Canada and dealer providing them with 10 days to resolve the issue if not will file a claim in small claims court. Will keep you posted. So sad it has come to this.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

So I get a call from GM customer service today and they determined with the dealer that they cannot perform any tasks because the car is still in the break-in period. I have 15000km on the odometer, and I asked them what is the break-in period. They said at least 20000km. How can a company that claims this be taken seriously, what a joke! This is going to be a no brainer in court. Never seen such incompetence, especially since the dealer or GM never attempted to diagnose the car even once.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Filing a claim in small claims court for what?


----------



## Stubbalicious (Feb 13, 2017)

ziggy55 said:


> 2016 Cruze Premier 1.4T.
> 
> Very poor mileage. I drive a good combo of Highway and City
> Roughly 12700kmon the odometer. Average since have had the Car is 9.5liters/100km (24.75mpg US.
> ...


You could possibly be leaking boost off somewhere. Leaking boost off would cause excessive fuel consumption and poor performance in general. If you find that you're not leaking boost from any hoses, intake, aftercooler, hose clamps on any respective hoses, etc., give your actual air induction components a visual inspection. Your aftercooler could be cracked or have a hole in it from hitting something in the road. I would be more inclined to get a boost gauge hooked up to it and see if you are in fact building any boost at all. Your wastegate could be stuck slightly open, causing you to not build very much boost, if any. I've seen this a lot on heavy equipment that has way too much fuel consumption and doesn't run with the performance you'd expect. There are a lot of factors that go into an excessive fuel consumption complaint, but getting enough air to match demand is one of the most prevalent ones there is.


----------



## ws691ta (May 1, 2017)

2016 RS on 87 octane.


----------



## 295330 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lead footing city driving will absolutely kill MPG's in a turbo engine. You basically asking it to run maximum power a lot dumping lot more fuel. Read around, almost anyone with a small turbo engines complains about poor millage. Even Consumer Reports says small turbos do not live up to their advertised MPG's when driven aggressively. When I say aggressive its doesn't have to be like a mad man late to his wedding. 
It's easy to do given that the Cruze is a 3000 lbs car and lot of people want have a perception on how fast they want it to get up to speed.


----------

